# Forum > News > Community Chat > Hardware >  New Computer, how to transfer programs?

## bigjim

Good Morning,

Just bought me a new gaming rig yesterday, and my question is, what is the best way to transfer all my gaming files/ programs over to new rig? I am hoping i don't have to re d/l all of WOW?

(New computer) iBUYPOWER Gamer Extreme NE741i Desktop PC - Newegg.com

Thanks

----------


## qq12345

> Good Morning,
> 
> Just bought me a new gaming rig yesterday, and my question is, what is the best way to transfer all my gaming files/ programs over to new rig? I am hoping i don't have to re d/l all of WOW?
> 
> (New computer) iBUYPOWER Gamer Extreme NE741i Desktop PC - Newegg.com
> 
> Thanks


Wow can be safely copy pasted to my knowledge, some other programs may require you to reinstall them though.

----------


## Cecu

Everything regarding WoW is inside its dedicated folder. Just move it to your new comp, or if you already installed your old hard drive in the new machine, just start it there. 
Your just need to recreate a new shortcut to the wow executables, either Wow.exe or Wow-64.exe
Your personal files are in the WTF subfolder of the WoW install.
Enjoy your new machine!

----------


## Abnerhzg

> Everything regarding WoW is inside its dedicated folder. Just move it to your new comp, or if you already installed your old hard drive in the new machine, just start it there. 
> Your just need to recreate a new shortcut to the wow executables, either Wow.exe or Wow-64.exe
> Your personal files are in the WTF subfolder of the WoW install.
> Enjoy your new machine!


yeah thats easy

----------


## waltsmith89

what about your old save games ??

----------


## Zathan

> what about your old save games ??


Depends what OS you use, but any old save games can be saved. Some games have their own "path" like Baldur's Gate for example is:
C: - Users - My Name - AppData - Local - VirtualStore - Program Files (x86) - GOG.com - Baldurs Gate - Save 

Usually in C:/users/"your account name"/my documents

----------


## MDesert

Honestly, it would probably just be easier to install them fresh in case there are any dependencies (like registry, .net, etc).

----------


## theepearered

All the encryption procedures are so complicated that most of the people won’t simply mess with that. Under this condition, we provide two decent options available for concealing your information. The first option is to use the GSM and mobile internet jammer, which will help block the related frequencies and thus hide you for a short period. However, the drawback is that you won’t be able to make or receive a phone call. Then the second option is to avoid storing private and valuable data on your portable devices, smartphone or tablet. Both of those are going to cut the functionality of your device, but will surely prevent data leaks.

_cell phone jammer device_

----------


## Faride

> All the encryption procedures are so complicated that most of the people won’t simply mess with that. Under this condition, we provide two decent options available for concealing your information. The first option is to use the GSM and mobile internet jammer, which will help block the related frequencies and thus hide you for a short period. However, the drawback is that you won’t be able to make or receive a phone call.


This is the biggest stupid thing I've heard. Do you like to use new programs? Then take a normal VPN. This will protect you from extraneous negative attention and protect personal data. I can imagine what I'm talking about because I regularly use the best us online casino. Online games that require electronic transfers require increased attention to security. Sometimes, I use Bitcoin for transactions to be more anonymous.

----------

